
Ask HN: Getting a job in data science as a graduate? - EmbarrassedFuel
I&#x27;m a recent graduate in a relevant field, but it seems like most positions require at least 3 years of experience. How did other HNers make their first move into the space?
======
orky56
Internships, going in as a data analyst/product manager and then moving
laterally into a more data science position. Having a portfolio demonstrating
capability helps.

Source: I've been a PM doing data science work with the opportunity to move FT
into data science. I've also interviewed people for FT data science positions.

------
___cs____
Github, a blog and Kaggle would help you stand out. If you get a new job, it
will be easier to get another one

